# Emotional recovery cd



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi, I would like any feedback from anyone that has used or is using Mike's emotional recovery cds. I love the IBS and Toward Inner Peacea but would like to give this new one a try. Appreciate any reviews and/or feedback.Thanks, Tiss


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I took the plunge and bought the emotional recovery cd. I'll let you all know what I think. There were no reviews I guess because it's so new. I trust Mike though so I'm sure it's going to be great. Tiss


----------



## 17460 (Dec 31, 2005)

I got about halfway through them, then had a ton of things come up in my life: new job for hubby and a move for the job halfway across the country, putting the house up for sale, leaving my family behind, etc, etc) so I stopped them until I could do them every night again. I really liked them while I was doing them, though! I need to dig them out, but I have been doing so well, I haven't even thought of them lately...yeah!


----------

